# Croaker ID



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I caught a couple of croakers, a nice black drum, some whiting, and more hardheads than I could count in some very dirty water today. My question has to do with croaker or what I think are croaker. I mostly catch a hump backed fish shaped somewhat like a black drum but smaller. Sometimes, I catch a more slender fish more shaped like a whiting. This fish seems browner and not as shiny. They both croak. Are they the same fish?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Atlantic croaker









Silver croaker (aka silver perch, yellowtail, sweet trout)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That "humpback" one is called a Spot.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

There is a fish that looks just like a whiting but darker. A lot of people call them ground mullet. Whiting have whiskers these don't.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> There is a fish that looks just like a whiting but darker. A lot of people call them ground mullet. Whiting have whiskers these don't.
> 
> View attachment 922946


What we call a whining is a gulf kingfish. What we call a ground mullet is a southern kingfish...and just to confuse matters, we also get northern kingfish in the mix.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Thanks. Chris V came through with the right answer for me. I have been catching spots and croakers. The silver croaker is a interesting looking fish, but I have not caught one of those yet. Thanks all. Still trying to learn!


----------

